# Loco manufacturers.



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

I recently ordered a new engine (from Pete at Sunset Valley) that Roundhouse is offering, and that got me to thinking--we don't have much spirited discussion here about them, nor Regner for that matter.

One main reason, I guess, is that their offerings are for the most part not North American based. However, it is obvious at meets that both manufacturers have considerable following on this side of the pond (wasn't it TAC that used that expression here?) Awhile back, Roundhouse had a survey on their website asking for North American prototypes we would like them to consider making. Apparently, a result has been their offering for 2012, an Alco-Cooke War Dept (WWI) 2-6-2 tank engine, both in as-built form and as the Mountaineer, a heavily modified version on the Festiniog (sp?).This offering must be popular, as the production of the as-built version is sold out into next year--mine is #15 of the batch due 2/13.

Another reason may be that Roundhouse engines cost more and typically have a lower level of fine detail than one of the brands that seems to get much of the press here. Having bought multiple engines from three manufacturers, I enjoy doing the final detailing myself (good old Trackside Details and Precision Scale) to get exactly what I want, different from every other engine of that model at meets (check out my RH 2-6-2 below). Another major factor for me is that parts ARE available, though seemingly not needed with a new engine that is, out of the box, soundly designed, assembled and quality checked.

Just my 2 pence.

Larry


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Part of it could also be that with Roundhouse, there's nothing to complain about. The phrase "...runs like a Roundhouse" has been around for as long as I've been in the hobby. Nothing gets a discussion going here like a deficiency in something. "No news is good news?" 

Having said that, I think their choices in prototypes has much to do with it as well. Not that I'm begrudging them their choices, but they're not mainstream US stuff. Alas, those who _are_ modifying their stuff to resemble more American-looking prototypes are few and far between. Heck, even those who are just painting and weathering their locos (from _any_ manufacturer are few and far between. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

There are two interesting things about Roundhouse which are different than Accucraft. 

First: they are built by Englishmen in the factory in which they were designed, not far overseas in China. There is much better quality control as everyone in the shop can talk to each other any day. 

second: the engines all use similar components. the cylinder assembly is standard for most of their offerings as is the running gear. the chassis vary somewhat to suit but are often one of several standard versions. this makes design work for them easier and ensures good operation. These standard parts are also available to the scratch builder starting with the most basic parts, through running chassis to chassis with boilers, all crying out BUILD YOUR OWN! I have use their cylinders and boiler fittings to build my own Forney and am working on plans for a coal fired narrow gauge Mogul with "Dr J."


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Great Thread Larry, I love what you did with your 2-6-2. I would have never guessed it a Roundhouse unless I heard it's melodic chuff. I have often eyed those chassis parts and Cylinders too. Price dose make me approach cautiously but you know what you will get in return. I may take the plunge once I finish rebuilding my Ruby and have better legs under me. I just became aware of the online Regner catalog too, but that was after being on this forum almost 2 years. 

Kevin, I think you are speaking some truth too. As usual I can't argue with your logic. 

Eric, I cant wait to see your Mogul build, and it is nice to see a company that keeps manufacturing at home instead of exporting it for the sake of the price tag. (I know I can't complain to loudly given my previously mentioned Ruby! )


----------



## mocrownsteam (Jan 7, 2008)

I have been buying (and modifying) Roundhouse engines for 10 years now and have NEVER had an issue with any factory assembled locomotive. Great quality control from the RH team.

Their customer service is spot on. Latest example was an order placed Sunday evening with a response at 5:30 AM the next day (10:30 AM Doncaster time)! They are just easy and fun to deal with. If you ever find yourself in Doncaster some day make it a point to visit the factory. You will be warmly welcomed and leave with a bunch of new friends.

Eric I have found that they will sell you any part (with only a few exceptions) that they use on their locomotives, not just the parts on the home builders parts list.

Current project using a Lady Anne chassis and additional RH parts is a saddle tank 2-6-2.

Mike McCormack
Hudson, Massachusetts


----------



## mocrownsteam (Jan 7, 2008)

Another thought on the lack of North American RH locomotives.

I believe they have their hands full serving the British market for their locomotives. I understand that the only reason Sandy River #24 is in their catalog is that Roger Loxley (one of the owners of RH) is a fan of #24 and in fact is the owner or part owner of the scaled down replica of #24 that resides at the Cleethorpes (sp?) Light Railway.

Mike McCormack
Hudson, Massachusetts


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike, do you have any more to share on your 2-6-2 project? Yeah, let's go OT on this thread, too, what the heck! 

Larry


----------



## StevenJ (Apr 24, 2009)

Posted By East Broad Top on 09 Jul 2012 10:58 PM 
Part of it could also be that with Roundhouse, there's nothing to complain about. The phrase "...runs like a Roundhouse" has been around for as long as I've been in the hobby. Nothing gets a discussion going here like a deficiency in something. "No news is good news?" 

Having said that, I think their choices in prototypes has much to do with it as well. Not that I'm begrudging them their choices, but they're not mainstream US stuff. Alas, those who _are_ modifying their stuff to resemble more American-looking prototypes are few and far between. Heck, even those who are just painting and weathering their locos (from _any_ manufacturer are few and far between. 

Later, 

K 
With as many Roundhouse rebuilds and bashes as you have done I think you'd definitely be the most qualified person here to say that. I am happy with my Sammy though, got to say it's 100x better than a Ruby and your engine plus my Brandbright Liberty Bell rebuild. Thankfully a lot of Roundhouse engines, like the Fowler, are super simple to take down and modify. There's a world of possibilities with the Fowler for modeling American and Mexican prototypes. Their market is really two foot gauge British common wealth narrow gauge railroads. The few US prototypes they do offer are great though. I wish they'd bring bank their Forney as a slip eccentric basic series locomotive though with 9/16ths cylinders. It would be awesome.


----------



## mocrownsteam (Jan 7, 2008)

Larry, 
The 2-6-2 is still in the early stages being built for a fellow live steamer who saw my previous effort and liked it (FCCN #11), but I will be documenting the build for an article in SitG. 

Lady anne chassis "americanized" with frame cutouts to mimic a bar frame. Added spring hanger detail. SR #24 pilot casting. fabricated tank, cab, and coal bunker. Domes are Accucraft with added parts from Trackside Details. 

Mike McCormack 
Hudson, Massachusetts


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Their prices are pretty reasonable considering the quality and how much labor they will save you! that said, being a cheapskate I have to study pretty thoroughly before sending them an order, but order I will.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

No news is good news? 
Don't you mean "Good News is No News?" ;-)


----------



## Charles M (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a 26 year old , Roundhouse " Old Colonial " converted to gas firing . Runs like brand new. It keeps compnay with my 6 year old Roundhouse " Katie." They are both very well built , solid models , never have any problems with them. 

Charles M SA# 74


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Don't you mean "Good News is No News?" ;-) 
Nah, we do good news, too. It's just after weather and sports.  

Later, 

K


----------

